# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Oral Tren (methyltrienolone) Daily Dosage

## ninesecz

It has been a while since I researched this stuff and I am just double checking my info..

Oral tren should be taken 3 times a day or every 4.5-6 hours anda max dose of 750-1000mcg a day.

If anyone else knows about this your feedback is appreciated

----------


## thetruthc32

bump this is , i would also like some info (someone offered it to me the other day)

----------


## Rex9933

you can run 250mcg's ed and get good results. if u run it higher, i would split it up. no need to go past 750mcg's ed

----------


## *RAGE*

I have seen it run as high as 2mg ed...

be very careful if you decide to go this direction...

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> I have seen it run as high as 2mg ed...
> 
> be very careful if you decide to go this direction...


Are you talking about oral tren or injec. oral tren?

Because 2mg will def. cause liver values to be in alarming areas.

----------


## songdog

I read start at 250 then 500.Trouble with liver after that.Drink lots of water bro.

----------


## cjspoe

250 a day for 4 weeks and 500 for last two weeks was plenty for me...stuff is potent...sides were not too bad besides libido towards the end. It was real good for size, amazing for cut pumped look 24/7 and strength was alright. I took one pill every morning and two when I bumped up, didnt take them at different times of the day...not sure of halflife but it did not effect my results

----------


## Hazard

I hear 500mcg's/day isn't too bad..... 750 seems to be the sweet spot for a lot of people. 1mg/day seems to give people lethargy by mid week 3 and they don't seem to continue to week 4.

Regarding liver values..... take this for what it's worth. A guy on another board had his bloodwork done right after completion of his MT run and said only his AST (is that correct) levels were very very slightly elevated. He ran it for 4 weeks and got up to 1mg/day.

Everyone is different tho..... it would be wise to get bloodwork done after completion of it to see how you reacted.....

~Haz~

----------


## goose

Take care here.

We had a hall of fame mod who died using this.

He did run 8mg ED.

I think 1mg for 4 weeks is perfect,from posts I have read of people taking it.

----------


## ninesecz

Keeping people posted..... Been Running 500-625mcg Ed of oral tren .... I take 125mcg at 6am.. then I take another 125mcg at noon, then at 5pm (an hour b4 I train) I take 250mcg ( will sometimes take 350mcg at noon instead of 125mcg. I have been running this only since last Saturday (4 Days) Already I can see a difference! Lost 4.5# of BF Since Friday Night and I can already see more definition and vascularity!! I know, I Know, I am a sceptic with things working that quick too! But really the stuff is amazing!! I cant wait to see what I look like after 8 days, 12 days, and at the end. (21 days) I have een taking Liv 52 for 3 weeks prior to using the compound to help protect the liver.

----------


## Hazard

Definately keep us posted man..... i'm interested

~Haz~

----------


## Lean1038

Any sides at 500mcg?

Also, are you guys running dostinex on cycle for this or is it not needed for short runs?

----------


## songdog

how is your bp? keep us posted.Plan on gettin some soon.

----------


## ninesecz

Well it has been I think 1week (7 days) I have been on the oral tren ! I must say never expwrienced any type of dramatic changes like this stuff yields!! So you know, I started Saturday Morning last week and that Friday Before I started I weighed 231# Naked and had very little definition. As of Yesterday (Friday) I weighed 222.4# and the definition is getting amazing! Not sure how much I have lost off of my waist but last Friday I had to put my belt on the 2nd notch and right now I am just about to have to use the 6th notch! If I had to guess, I would say close to 1.5-2" off waist since last week! No side effect really except I am very short with everyone and the littlest things make me snap! Arms have grown about 4/10" and have a lot more peak! I will keep updating as long as I am still here to do so! I will pics after my 18 days of doing it are over! Another 11 days Is going to be incredible! I can not wait! I really wish the stuff did not cause women to grow a dick out of their vagina cause I bet my G.F. could lose the 6# she wants to lose by next weekend and that would be that!
B.P. is fine but I already take Bystolic for my B.P. so not sure if thqt makes a difference!
Stuff makes ya really really lethargic! I have to take a couple clenbueterol in the morning to get myself up and going! Other than that, I am IN LOVE!!!!

----------


## wowwow

I wouldnt run it for more than 2-3 weeks man, that is the most liver toxic oral you can get your hands on. I ran it for 4 weeks and was downing milk thistle caps like candy and i got great results along with 750/week test E and i was fine but my buddy did the same and he was getting blood in his urine and wanted to sleep all day everyday. A month after the cycle he is fine. he swears it was the oral he never went to the doc so no proof but regardless that stuff is seriously liver toxic.

----------


## Rex9933

> Well it has been I think 1week (7 days) I have been on the oral tren ! I must say never expwrienced any type of dramatic changes like this stuff yields!! So you know, I started Saturday Morning last week and that Friday Before I started I weighed 231# Naked and had very little definition. As of Yesterday (Friday) I weighed 222.4# and the definition is getting amazing! Not sure how much I have lost off of my waist but last Friday I had to put my belt on the 2nd notch and right now I am just about to have to use the 6th notch! If I had to guess, I would say close to 1.5-2" off waist since last week! No side effect really except I am very short with everyone and the littlest things make me snap! Arms have grown about 4/10" and have a lot more peak! I will keep updating as long as I am still here to do so! I will pics after my 18 days of doing it are over! Another 11 days Is going to be incredible! I can not wait! I really wish the stuff did not cause women to grow a dick out of their vagina cause I bet my G.F. could lose the 6# she wants to lose by next weekend and that would be that!
> B.P. is fine but I already take Bystolic for my B.P. so not sure if thqt makes a difference!
> Stuff makes ya really really lethargic! I have to take a couple clenbueterol in the morning to get myself up and going! Other than that, I am IN LOVE!!!!


ughhh ****! i wanna run this! update us daily!

----------


## ninesecz

> I wouldnt run it for more than 2-3 weeks man, that is the most liver toxic oral you can get your hands on. I ran it for 4 weeks and was downing milk thistle caps like candy and i got great results along with 750/week test E and i was fine but my buddy did the same and he was getting blood in his urine and wanted to sleep all day everyday. A month after the cycle he is fine. he swears it was the oral he never went to the doc so no proof but regardless that stuff is seriously liver toxic.


If you read my posts, you would see that I said I was only going to run it for 18 days! Why would you after reading that tell me not to run it for more than 2-3 weeks? I am obviously not stupid and knpw how long and how much to take or I would not be using it! I would never use something unless I knew all about it!

----------


## lovbyts

Thanks for keeping us updated, sounds interesting.

----------


## Rex9933

nice, is this gp mtren?

----------


## Hazard

Can't wait for mine to get here  :Smilie: 

~Haz~

----------


## NOOCHINATOR

you guys think this might have some better results then oral winnie mixed with some anavar ??

----------


## Rex9933

^ probably

----------


## Lean1038

NinesecZ: Did you run Dostinex with this or just run it straight since it's so short? 




> you guys think this might have some better results then oral winnie mixed with some anavar??


Absolutely.

----------


## MMArmour

i wish i could get ahold of that shit. no source i know has it! NOT FISHING. Dont send me messages with websites thanks.

----------


## Rex9933

not hard to find. keep searching bud, you will find it for sure

----------


## Hazard

HOLY SHIT...... this stuff is legit......

Mine arrived and I took 250mcg's about 2 1/2 hours ago...... I'm burning up like i've been doing cardio. I'm sitting here in my chair and sweat is running down my forehead......

I'll keep everyone updated as well.....

nine.... any updates?

~Haz~

----------


## ninesecz

It has been 15 days since I started and I am very, very impressed! I am sill taking on average 700mcg a day. Since I started, I have lost 28# , 5.5" from my waist and I am already able to start seeing my abs! I have had no side effects at all and I am in love with this compound! My arms (bi's and tri's) just look 1000% better than they did 3 weeks ago I have a way better peak on both arms and my triceps are visi ble all the way from the back to my elbow! I am honestly not even training suoer hard! I work 13-15hrs a day and it takes everything I got to get to the gym! I do 1 exercise for each bodypart (3 sets of 12-15) 4-5 times a week and abs 6X a week. I can not even imagine what it would be like if I had the time to train the way I want. To be honest though, I am already happy right now with how I look! 5 more pounds and another 1-2" on my waist and I will have completely reached my goal. I started on this just to lose weight cause with my new job I am bending over all the time and I have a bad back so I did not want all the extra weight pulling on my back! Doing such a small workout I never imagined I would end up looking this good. another eek on the oral and just keep doing what I am doing and I am going to be in the best shape I have ever been in! and I did this same type of workout 4 years ago before I moved to veags to get into shape and in 10 weeks on injectable tren I did not get these good of results!
There is not much I can say other than that! I will post a picture next week after 3 weeks being on and will post a before picture which was taken a few months back when I was o n my bulker cycle. I actually looked worse than the before picture will show cause when I started I was just getting over a shoulder injury and was not training. So you will be able to imagine the difference in my body! I am impressed! I am not male model but what this shit can do in one month almost seems impossible to hear until you actually see the results for yourself! JUST DO NO DO SOME STUPID AMOUNT EVERYDAY AND END UP HURTING YOURSELF!! !MG OR UNDER IS MORE, MORE, MORE THAN ENOUGH FOR ANYONE!!!

----------


## *RAGE*

> It has been 15 days since I started and I am very, very impressed! I am sill taking on average 700mcg a day. Since I started, I have lost 28# , 5.5" from my waist and I am already able to start seeing my abs! I have had no side effects at all and I am in love with this compound! My arms (bi's and tri's) just look 1000% better than they did 3 weeks ago I have a way better peak on both arms and my triceps are visi ble all the way from the back to my elbow! I am honestly not even training suoer hard! I work 13-15hrs a day and it takes everything I got to get to the gym! I do 1 exercise for each bodypart (3 sets of 12-15) 4-5 times a week and abs 6X a week. I can not even imagine what it would be like if I had the time to train the way I want. To be honest though, I am already happy right now with how I look! 5 more pounds and another 1-2" on my waist and I will have completely reached my goal. I started on this just to lose weight cause with my new job I am bending over all the time and I have a bad back so I did not want all the extra weight pulling on my back! Doing such a small workout I never imagined I would end up looking this good. another eek on the oral and just keep doing what I am doing and I am going to be in the best shape I have ever been in! and I did this same type of workout 4 years ago before I moved to veags to get into shape and in 10 weeks on injectable tren I did not get these good of results!
> There is not much I can say other than that! I will post a picture next week after 3 weeks being on and will post a before picture which was taken a few months back when I was o n my bulker cycle. I actually looked worse than the before picture will show cause when I started I was just getting over a shoulder injury and was not training. So you will be able to imagine the difference in my body! I am impressed! I am not male model but what this shit can do in one month almost seems impossible to hear until you actually see the results for yourself! JUST DO NO DO SOME STUPID AMOUNT EVERYDAY AND END UP HURTING YOURSELF!! !MG OR UNDER IS MORE, MORE, MORE THAN ENOUGH FOR ANYONE!!!


great to hear bro...

Thanks for the post and the thread...

this is good information..

----------


## Rex9933

> It has been 15 days since I started and I am very, very impressed! I am sill taking on average 700mcg a day. Since I started, I have lost 28# , 5.5" from my waist and I am already able to start seeing my abs! I have had no side effects at all and I am in love with this compound! My arms (bi's and tri's) just look 1000% better than they did 3 weeks ago I have a way better peak on both arms and my triceps are visi ble all the way from the back to my elbow! I am honestly not even training suoer hard! I work 13-15hrs a day and it takes everything I got to get to the gym! I do 1 exercise for each bodypart (3 sets of 12-15) 4-5 times a week and abs 6X a week. I can not even imagine what it would be like if I had the time to train the way I want. To be honest though, I am already happy right now with how I look! 5 more pounds and another 1-2" on my waist and I will have completely reached my goal. I started on this just to lose weight cause with my new job I am bending over all the time and I have a bad back so I did not want all the extra weight pulling on my back! Doing such a small workout I never imagined I would end up looking this good. another eek on the oral and just keep doing what I am doing and I am going to be in the best shape I have ever been in! and I did this same type of workout 4 years ago before I moved to veags to get into shape and in 10 weeks on injectable tren I did not get these good of results!
> There is not much I can say other than that! I will post a picture next week after 3 weeks being on and will post a before picture which was taken a few months back when I was o n my bulker cycle. I actually looked worse than the before picture will show cause when I started I was just getting over a shoulder injury and was not training. So you will be able to imagine the difference in my body! I am impressed! I am not male model but what this shit can do in one month almost seems impossible to hear until you actually see the results for yourself! JUST DO NO DO SOME STUPID AMOUNT EVERYDAY AND END UP HURTING YOURSELF!! !MG OR UNDER IS MORE, MORE, MORE THAN ENOUGH FOR ANYONE!!!


yo this post is getting me pumped uppp dude. holy shit i need to jump on this asap! def post pics later

----------


## ninesecz

I weighed myself at the gym today and I am now down to 222# dressed, 218.5 in underwear. that is another 3 or so pounds in the past 5 days and I have completely cut out cardio because I am losing it to fast! Definately feeling the lethargic feeling though! Was so wiped out today at work I wanted to go home! And that is with doing 160mcg of clen 1st thing in the morning! I have also went from notch #6 to Notch # 7 on my belt over the p[ast few days so that means about another 1/2-3/4" on the waistline! an0other 5 days to go then I am off for 6 weeks, I will finish out my inj. tren and then do another 3 weeks after that!

----------


## Rex9933

> I weighed myself at the gym today and I am now down to 222# dressed, 218.5 in underwear. that is another 3 or so pounds in the past 5 days and I have completely cut out cardio because I am losing it to fast! Definately feeling the lethargic feeling though! Was so wiped out today at work I wanted to go home! And that is with doing 160mcg of clen 1st thing in the morning! I have also went from notch #6 to Notch # 7 on my belt over the p[ast few days so that means about another 1/2-3/4" on the waistline! an0other 5 days to go then I am off for 6 weeks, I will finish out my inj. tren and then do another 3 weeks after that!


this is ****ing sick man. i am def running this in july.... how is the hardness too bro? like winny?

----------


## Hazard

So far day 5 for me.....

It's hard to say I feel much..... The biggest thing is I feel FULL..... ALL DAY LONG......

No real fatloss to note yet..... vascular tho  :Smilie: 

~Haz~

----------


## danielli

> ......I will post a picture next week after 3 weeks being on and will post a before picture which was taken a few months back when I was o n my bulker cycle. ...


Damn...cannot wait to see the pics!!

----------


## Lean1038

> So far day 5 for me.....
> 
> It's hard to say I feel much..... The biggest thing is I feel FULL..... ALL DAY LONG......
> 
> No real fatloss to note yet..... vascular tho 
> 
> ~Haz~


Dosage?

----------


## Hazard

750mcg's/day

~Haz~

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

subscribed. Are you guys going to get bloodwork post cycle? I would be interested to see those results. Also what would one run for pct with this cycle?

----------


## ninesecz

I am now down another 3# that makes 219#, 216# undressed and my abs are really starting to show. I have notices I do not look super super ripped "cold" but after a couple of sets I am so vascular and pumped it is rediculous. I am done with the losing weight portion cause I do not want to get any less than 220# I just feel too small! I am stopping the tren on Sunday and I go to the doctor every month for my back and she will do full bloodwork. I was taking 600-750mcg but for the last few days I have bumped it to 1mg. I know my liver functions are through the roof. My urine is not clear, not even yellow, it is dark orange! and I drink only propel fitness water so I know it is not that! No discoloration in the eyes though! Just to all please be careful! with how this stuff works (at least for me) there is no way that it is any good for anyone to be taking So everyone knows.. If you remember before I was writing complaining how even with diet and an 1hr+ a day of cardio I was still not losing any weight. I was 253# and after more than 2 weeks I was still 250# and stuck there. On know this because I went to the doctor on May 1st and still weighed 250# on the dot. I went back on May 24th and weighed 227# !! and now since the 24th of May I am down another 7.5# and that is without doing 1 minute of cardio since the 24th!! I am a tually glad I am stopping because between the Clen and the Tren I am loing weight and I am not even wanting to! Hoefully I can drop my last 5-8# of pure fat and gain 5# of muscle and stay right at 215# and have my abs showing in a decent amount. It is very ard for me to keep my abs ripped o I do not care about that! I just want to be in good shape and when I take off my shirt be able to at least see my abs at all times! not shredded like an athlete but enough to know they are there! with working 70+ hrs a week it is almost impossible to train how I would like so i have to face reality and get to where I can get to and be happy with that! Pictures will be posted Sunday Night! See You Then!

----------


## Hazard

Nice work nine..... congrats!

Day 7 and no urine discoloration..... still peeing clear. Still no real fatloss but I swear I look bigger already..... havn't stepped on the scale yet and I probably wont for atleast another week. I'm starting cardio today so we'll see what happens.....

~Haz~

----------


## Rex9933

nine, any update man?

haz, whats up bro?

----------


## nunyabizness

Following....

----------


## Hazard

Day 13 and still no urine discoloration. I feel incredibly full and i'm pretty vascular now. I've included cardio in my routine and i've lost 2 pounds so far.....

upped the dose to 1mg yesterday..... wont be going any higher. I've also had indigestion on and off pretty bad LOL. Oh and the lethargy is definately set in.....

~Haz~

----------


## Matt

> hi guys i am goin to run 100mg of tren injec and 100mg of prop eod for 10 weeks then fancy doin the oral tren which a few of u are doin how long after my injection course would you wait before doin 3 weeks on tren oral , also is the tren oral that thats at the top of this page and if so how many tabs is 750mcg a day cheers daz


 
You need to start your own thread..

----------


## Rex9933

> Day 13 and still no urine discoloration. I feel incredibly full and i'm pretty vascular now. I've included cardio in my routine and i've lost 2 pounds so far.....
> 
> upped the dose to 1mg yesterday..... wont be going any higher. I've also had indigestion on and off pretty bad LOL. Oh and the lethargy is definately set in.....
> 
> ~Haz~


thanks for the update. def let us know how it all turns out in the end. how is the body recomp right now? or probably just starting to change right?

----------


## bjpennnn

you guys having night sweats? problems sleeping?

----------


## Hazard

> thanks for the update. def let us know how it all turns out in the end. how is the body recomp right now? or probably just starting to change right?


Body recomp is really just starting..... atleast for me.....




> you guys having night sweats? problems sleeping?


 
If I take my last 250mcg's around 8:00pm - I don't get night sweats. I took it once around 10:30pm and woke up at 2:00am sweating bullets.

I'll post 2 pics in a min.....

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

The definition is really starting to come out in the arms..... Tri's are growing and my upperchest is improving (this is HUGE for me as my upper chest is impossible to grow LOL)



  

~Haz~

----------


## Rex9933

cant see the pic man

----------


## Hazard

> cant see the pic man


Should be fixed.....

~Haz~

----------


## no1tou

I'm running this too, have trouble sleeping, and def lethargy. Decided to use it to finish off my cycle. Good stuff! Tomorrow is my last day. I came off test e 3 weeks ago and started on the oral tren . Anyone know when PCT should be started after this?

----------


## Rex9933

bro u look ****ing sick! keep it going and update us at the end of it all

----------


## Hazard

Another note..... Oral Tren is affecting my fvckin gyno lump like Tren A and E does..... I was hoping the lower dosage might not affect it..... it does. Time for caber.....

~Haz~

----------


## bjpennnn

that sucks

----------


## ninesecz

I will ad my pics this afternoon! Sorry I have been working 15hrs a day 6 days a week and have no had anytime to take them! I came off and feel no different. felt my strength drop dramatically since I came off though. a small amount of definition has also gone away but not too much! I am still holding at 220# and that is good cause I do not want to get any lighter. I have noticed in my stomach I am holding some water. I can tell it is not fat cause it ripples when I touch it. it is not firm like fat. I drink a lot of Diet Dr. Pepper ( i love it and cant help it) I know it is making me have sodium retention. I will go back on for 2 week in about a month. by that time It should give me the finishing touches on my physique. As I said before, I can not image how much I could have got out of this stuff if I would have been able to eat correctly and train hard and the way I should have. working 65+ hrs every week, I have to do a condensed version and it still made a huge difference so I must say the stuff works damn good! Pictures posted later

----------


## fattywarbucks

Really interesting thread. Best of health to you

----------


## ninesecz

pics are in a new post called "ninesecz's oral tren pics check them out

----------


## ninesecz

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434594


Link for the pics

----------


## Hazard

sorry for the Hijack  :LOL:  figured your's caught a lot of attention..... might as well keep it all in one thread.

Congrats on the transformation..... you look good.

~Haz~

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> Another note..... Oral Tren is affecting my fvckin gyno lump like Tren A and E does..... I was hoping the lower dosage might not affect it..... it does. Time for caber.....
> 
> ~Haz~


caber helps with gyno?

----------


## Hazard

> caber helps with gyno?


well.... 19nor related...... 

I don't get gyno from test or anything else. I've figured out every time I run tren ..... both nipples develope lumps and they keep growing until I stop...... upon stopping.... they go away on their own. 

~Haz~

----------


## Rex9933

nine, good job man!!!!

----------


## ninesecz

yeh that shoulder bums me out too and it will be like that 4-ever! That will never get smaler or go away! I will take more photos this week! In Since the photos my abs are starting to really define! I can now all of the sudden see all 6 . could barely see top for in those pics and my lats have gotten wider and my waist has shrunken another inch which makes me look even wider! I tell you what, I went and bought a bottle of those new Hydroxicut Hardcore X and I am very , very impressed!! Like impressed more than I am with Clen !! No Shit! I started taking them Saturday and since then I have dropped 3# and have picked up this new definition and they make me sweat like nobodies business! If you are looking for a good fat burner I suggest giving them a try!

----------


## Rex9933

bro screw the hydroxycut, get ephedrine. its a lot cheaper too. and more effective

----------


## *RAGE*

Haz what happened? 11 day bump

----------


## Hazard

i'll post up a pic...... 

I'm LOVING the results..... i'm definately bigger and in a calorie restriction.....

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

~Haz~

----------


## G4R

Very nice results bro. You are def braver than I am concerning methyl tren though.

Good luck and BE CAREFUL

----------


## Hazard

I'm using 2mg/day. I've done a lot more reading on Oral Tren and have talked to quite a few guys who are running 2-3mg/day and after a lot of thinking..... decided to try 2mg/day.

The results got WAAAAYYYYYY better at 2mg. I don't think I need to go over this dosage...... It seems like ever 2 or 3 days I see another change in the mirror.

My urine is discolored once in a while but i'm keeping my water intake around 1gallon a day along with cranberry juice everyday.

My strength is up but nothing crazy to report. It does feel like i'm ready to train a muscle again just 2 days after training it...... I don't tho.

The fatloss is ok..... it's definately working..... but i'm also on HGH and T3.

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> Very nice results bro. You are def braver than I am concerning methyl tren though.
> 
> Good luck and BE CAREFUL


To tell you the truth..... I think it's over rated. It's a GREAT compound..... but the fears/risks are definately over hyped.

One last note..... I thought I may be able to get away with no prami/caber because of the lower dosage (mg wise) compared to tren Ace or Enth...... nope..... still need it.

~Haz~

----------


## G4R

Keep it up Haz, and def keep us posted on this like you have been.

----------

